

Real World Functional Programming - Book excerpts - balakk
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh314518.aspx

======
pragmatic
What's the relevance of this now? Did these just get added. This book is 2
years old???

~~~
balakk
Hi, yes these were just published on the MSDN site. There's some material from
the book, and some new content. For additional background, here's the author's
post:

<http://tomasp.net/blog/real-world-book-msdn.aspx>

